# My exeperience writing and passing the C of Q



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice, thanks for the info. Congratulations, now you can collect your $2000 grant too.

In Alberta you write two exams at the end of 4th year school, the TQ to pass school itself, and the interprovincial Red Seal exam. If you pass the TQ without passing the red seal, you're only able to work in Alberta, kind of like how(if I remember correctly) if you pass in Ontario with between 60 and 70 you don't get your Red Seal.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

$2500 grant isn't it? Pretty sure that's what I got when I finished.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> $2500 grant isn't it? Pretty sure that's what I got when I finished.


It may have changed since then. Right now it's $1000 after first year, $1000 after second year, $0 after third year, and $2000 when you get your ticket.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Vintage Sounds said:


> It may have changed since then. Right now it's $1000 after first year, $1000 after second year, $0 after third year, and $2000 when you get your ticket.


Yeah that sounds right.. there's another grant too for $2500 because I claimed it at the wrong time and owed it back to the government for a year until next income taxes.. wound up paying like $200 in interest charges on that sucker.

Have to google and figure out what that was for.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh it's a $2500 BC Training Tax Credit I was thinking of.

http://www.sbr.gov.bc.ca/documents_library/brochures/trainingtaxcredit.pdf


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Nice, thanks for the info. Congratulations, now you can collect your $2000 grant too.
> 
> In Alberta you write two exams at the end of 4th year school, the TQ to pass school itself, and the interprovincial Red Seal exam. If you pass the TQ without passing the red seal, you're only able to work in Alberta, kind of like how(if I remember correctly) if you pass in Ontario with between 60 and 70 you don't get your Red Seal.


Thanks for reminding me. I totally forgot to apply for the grant. I'll need to wait until I get my Certificate of Qualification in the mail. 

If you get below 70 in Ontario you get no license at all. It's red seal or nothing around here.


----------

